# Synthetic vs synthetic blends



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just curious, (I know, how dare I interrupt the run to 10K), who uses synthetic motor oil, synthetic blends or old reliable dino oil.

I use a synthetic blend and have been very pleased with the results thus far. Seems to have solved the Kohler knock.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Deisels*

I use Mobile one in my gas road vehicles.I use a delo based oil meant for deisels in all of them.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I use Mobil 1 in all my small engines. It also took care of the "Kohler Knock" in my tractor. I'm going to be switching to it in all my cars/motorhome next change.

Greg


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I went with the Walmart Supertech stuff and it seemed to do the trick. Cheap also when compared to full syns.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I went with the Walmart Supertech stuff and it seemed to do the trick. Cheap also when compared to full syns. *


I run the same in both trucks.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody:

Are using the full syn or the blend. I have been using the blend with good results.

I would guess the price of full syn will tumble soon as more knock offs hit the market.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*The blend*

The one in the reddest brown jug wal-mart brand.
Jody


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats the same stuff I buy. I only use it in my mower now. Am thinking about switching over both our work cars. Kinda nervous about trying synthetic in the antiques though. Might screw something up in those old rigs. They might not no what to do with the stuff.

I took my 28 Model A for a spin last night. I had it up to 60mph. That thing runs like a top.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*I'm not totally convinced*

synthetics will benefit me in the short duration between oil changes. I think I'll stick with dyno oil for now.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I called several john deere service departements to get their opion on this subject and one guys opion was that what ever you started out with is what you should stick with and not switch to another type of oil. Is there any truth to this.

Adam


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I once read that oil from different companies should not be mixed together when topping off between oil changes on cars. The additives could interact and cause sludge buildup. That was before the syns were available. Since some of the old oil remains after a drain and refill, it's probably best to pick a company and type and stay with it and not make a habit of switching around.

Mark


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

switched to mobile 1 synthetic after i hit 50 hours on my prestige ....


cars & trucks still use regular dino


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Adamr88 and everyone else I just check in my Techinal Manual that my son bought and gave to me early for Christmas and this is what it said.
"Synthetic lubricants may be used in John Deere equipment if they meet the applicable performance requirements (industry classification and/or military specifications) as shown in this manual.

The reccommended air temperature limits and service or lubricant change intervals should be maintained as shown in the operators manual.

Avoid mixing different brands, grades, or TYPES of oil. Oil manufacters blennd additives in their oils to meet certain specifications and performance requirements. Mixing different oils can interfere with the proper functioning of these additives and degrade the lubricant performance."

I guess John Deere answered the question in the tech manual for you.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I think that it is strange that the JD dealer would say not to switch if you used one or the other. I know that one tech in our area uses only synthetic oil in any reapirs that he does.

I think I will try syn in my next oil change in our vehicles (except the antiques)


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sorry Leo,

I forgot to include an answer to your original question. The (CV15) Kohler tick occured only twice for a minute or so up to the 5 hr. oil change and has not returned, about 50 hrs. on it now. Using 10W-30 dino all along in the Kohler and 30W dino in the mowers and tiller. One mower is 4 years old and the other mower and tiller are pushing 30 years old, all B&S engines. Using 5W-30 dino in my 98 chevy truck. I'm naturally slow to change my ways. I figure if the new engines are not running in 30 years like the other ones are now, it is not the oils fault anyway. It's a cheap/bad engine design that would have failed no matter what blood was in it's veins. 

Mark


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

You should also notice a differance in cold weather. The synthetic oil flows much better atr lower temps than regular oil. The engine should turn over much faster in cold temps with synthetic.
I use Mobile 1 also.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Adamr88, here is the John Deere "poop" on their synthetic blend 15W-40 Plus 50 and some other oils. I use the 15W-40 Plus 50 in my 4410, Cummins, Sea Ray, and Nissan. Good stuff! 

Oils


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere also sells a 0W-40 Plus 50 full synthetic as well.

0W-40 Plus 50


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee, I think this thread belongs in the Petroleum, Oils, & Lubricants section doesn't it? eace:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Argee, I think this thread belongs in the Petroleum, Oils, & Lubricants section doesn't it? eace: *


Good point, I don't think the new section existed when this thread started. I'll move it.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

OK...Im considering going the synthetic route. Is Mobile 1 a multi viscosity oil, or is it a single grade like straight sae 30 weight? I don't know alot about it.

Reason I'm wondering is in my owners manual, it says that the engine will naturally "use" more oil with a multi-viscosity oil. Not a big deal, as I check the oil every time before starting, but I decided on sae 30 weight awhile back because of this.

Is there any "cons" to using synthetic? And also, is there anything that should be done when swithing from dino to syn other than the obvious? (engine at operating temps before changing, letting all oil drain out, pre-soaking the filter element before installing, etc)

BTW, I do not use my tractor for snow plowing or anything cold-weather related, although I do start it up on a regular basis throughout the winter just to let it run awhile.

Thanks for any advice or info...

Greg


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

If you have any 'iffy' seals, the synthetic *will* find them. 

I've always recommended one oil change with a synth-blend prior to switching to full synthetic, but that's been on cars & trucks. Maybe someone who's done it on a tractor will chime in. 

I'm running a blend in my GT now. I'll be switching to full synth soon.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would suggest the Shell 5W-40 Rotella T synthetic. It is designed for diesel and gas engines. Should work good in your machine. Walmart has it in my area for $12.88 a gallon plus tax.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Rotella T 30# here for the massey and castrol GTX 5-20 for the vehicles and Rotella T 30# for the lawm mower


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I use Mobil 1 5-30 exclusively in the following:

15.5 hp B&S in Craftsman tractor.
15 hp Generac in generator.
14 hp Kawasaki in JD 170 tractor.
14 hp Kohler in JD 140 tractor.
7.8 hp in Generac generator.
7 hp B&S in Craftsman power washer
6.5 hp B&S in TroyBilt tiller.
6 hp B&S in Excel power washer.
5.5 hp B&C in Bear Cat chipper.
3.75 hp in McLane edger.

Have never had an engine related problem except with the 15.5 Kohler "knock". Changing to Mobil 1 fixed it. All start well in both hot and cold temps and run smooth. I usually change oil in all units twice a year, especially if running the generators a lot. My Craftsman and JD 170 tractors get used all year.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

$12.88 a gallon is not too bad. But they are they all multi-viscosity? And Cat Daddy- thats a good point. Now I'm wondering about that!

I have always been a firm believer in just plain ol' regular oil and regular oil changes, but with todays technology, I figure why not. I guess if they use it in Vettes from the factory, it should work well in a little tractor, eh? My dad is the one responsible for talking me into the switch...im just not sure yet what Im going to go with.

Thanks guys,
Greg


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Amsoil here*

I have started using Amsoil in a Toyota Tacoma p/u that I drive a lot of hi-way miles in...it's been in about 10k miles..This time, I'll drain oil/filter, and send the oil away for lab analysis...I'm also going to chande all fluids (a/t, rearr and ft. diffs, too)
So far it seems to have increased my gas mileage about 1 1/2 mpg.-will really be able to tell when it gets a little warmer..


----------

